# Only one really sore nipple



## iluvbump

It's been nearly four weeks I been waiting for AF since my mc and according to my tests I'm
Not ovulating yet.. But my left nipple is REALLY sore without touching it.. The others sore to touch... But the left it's reeeeeally sore!! :( what could this be!? X
Also forgot to add.. They look a lil bumps around the nipple


----------



## sleonie

The bumps are an early-ish sign of pregnancy - they are called Montgomery's tubercles and they look like little white spots on your nipples. Are you TTC, or could it be from your last pregnancy still?


----------



## LoveLost

Not too sure, have you taken a pregnancy test, is it possible you could be pg again?


----------



## baileykenz

have u tested hun?


----------



## iluvbump

Yeah i did a test still says negative. but the dr said to me to wait couple weeks.. couldn't help myself to check though.. i got loads of tests anyway though xx


----------



## baileykenz

gl for bfp hun xx


----------



## iluvbump

thanks im trying not to get my hopes up too much though it's proving to be difficult !!!!


----------



## Miss_C

all that I have read said that in "most" cases ovulation doesn't happen following a miscarriage and that until first AF you can be fooled into thinking you are pregnant and develop a lot of early pregnancy symptoms in that waiting time. I know I actually felt more pregnant 2 weeks after m/c but know I wasn't cos we definitely waited until proper cycle.

I got my AF almost exactly a month after m/c lost ziggy on 6th Feb got AF on 8th March and I definitely did not ovulate, tested every day and temps were all over the place. Af hit , temps back down to normal cover line and hpt and opk are lovely nice and white and clean so new cycle is spot on.

Again I say that "most" cases are like this and there are exceptions to the rule.


----------

